# Fly fisherman vs kayakers/boaters



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

just like how skiers didn't think boarders should be on the hill, or the xc types don't like sleds... people hate it when someone else is having more fun than them.

Etiquette & MANNERS are something that is no longer taught in this country... so don't expect it to get better.



btw, couple years ago a fisherman on the taylor hooked a rafter, if you ever see someone doing that... paddle up to them & explain that attempted assault is likely not fun to deal with in court. I had someone throw a muskie lure at me when wake-boarding once (we didn't poach their line, they came into ours & we were legal distance away) we went over & had a talk with them, pretty sure they didn't do that again. Some folks just don't think about the consequences. (I've got no desire to get hooked... that would be less than pleasant I'd think!)


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

It's been visited here before. As a fisherman, I have had boaters eddy out in the eddy I was landing a fish in. The stupidity goes both ways.

When I approach a fisherman from upstream, I ask where they want me to pass and attempt to float by without putting a paddle in the water.

The real answer is that conflict is constant amongst fishermen, so spill over to boaters is an unfortunate inevitability.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I don’t think there are any regs, just etiquette. I would certainly not pass as close to someone as I could, ever, which may be part of the issue. If I’m fishing what I would like is for people to pass wherever they need to pass based on the river without crowding me if possible, but to do so as quietly as possible. Meaning, if it’s possible to drift by without oaring/rowing or disturbance that’s the best thing. Nobody likes their comfort bubble to get invaded so I’m not sure where that closest to them thing came from, in fact a lot of fly fishing is done very close in to where the person is fishing. 

On the other hand, if the fisherman is fishing a river where river traffic is high they have to expect to deal with passer-bys. They choose to fish in a place like that. I think giving everyone their space if possible is the best route. There is plenty of river to share.


----------



## colopaddler (Dec 8, 2003)

I totally agree with both responses, the problem lies when there is more than just one boat/yakker! There are times when we have 7-10 boats in a line-spaced out-or groups following groups! There are times that fisher people are in a narrow area where there is no way to go but down the gut! I try to just keep quiet and pass by, but it's getting really old and more people are carrying guns than ever! I really think that because boating and fishing have become so increasingly popular that some type of edicate is needed!


----------



## colopaddler (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the response: again, I agree totally! Maybe if all yakkers and boaters were fly fishing people we would understand the desires of each hobby! I guess until someday when this is addressed the best we can do is just as you have described...as boaters leave as little of a footprint on the water as possible!.....cheers


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

I fish, I float, I float-fish and I've never had an incident with a fisherman on shore. I find flyfisherman are generally great people. And I try like heck to give the shore fisherman PLENTY of space when I go by. 

I've had a few issues with guided flyfishermen on boats, (dirty looks mostly) but it's usually the guides just being over-entitled d!ckheads...


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

What is really getting old is the Us vs. Them mentality.

IMHO the idea you have where you should be passing close in on the fisherman is why you are getting hassled. Your logic may be sound, but it is being percieved as a violation of personal space. I know sometimes it is unavoidable, but to paddle into someone's "overcast" zone is going to make fisherman uncomfortable. If you can give as much space as possible, you might not even hear them yell at you.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree pass on outside.


----------



## colopaddler (Dec 8, 2003)

Let me clarify...this is not a negative post directed at fly fishing people! We are all trying to share the same water....there are DICKS in all sports!!!!!! I would simply like a uniform guidline as to how the boating public and fishing public can use the same water and share a mutual respect for eachothers use of that water! As a Yakker, I always allow rafts to float on by and then I resume boating....I have seen rafts run over yakkers, but it is usually because the yakker does not give way to the bigger, harder to control raft! As a airplane pilot we have rules regarding lighter than air aircraft (very limited control), small aircraft and commercial. We are required to give certain rights to certain aircraft! so again, I simply reiterate that a posted HOW to pass by fisherman on the river would make the day much more enjoyable for all!.........cheers


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, I think a lot of it has to do with newer folks to the sport. They are working so hard to try to catch fish they get all uptight and high-strung about it. The more experienced guys know they will catch fish and if the water gets disturbed in few minutes it will be fine or they can move a few feet and fish some other water for a little while. They also haven’t figured out all the multitude of places they can fish yet without all the river traffic. If you are fishing the lower Ark you have to expect a line of 7 kayaks going by in a narrow river, it’s just part of the deal and they should show up expecting that. It will be part of the deal that day. Everyone should maintain respect though.

I’m like Kevdog, kind of one foot in both worlds so I’m usually trying to talk and communicate with the anglers if I have to be close. (Kev, did you know this is SPlatteBoy, just have a different handle on this board but remember you from the FF boards….) Certainly neither group should act like they own the river but there are bad eggs on both sides. Both communities are great resources, friendly and generous, with their own kind, but for some reason don’t seem to get along with each other sometimes. It always baffles me when this subject comes up since their conservation and rights goals are so closely aligned, we just need to team up as river users!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

There are no easy answers... other than to be respectful of one-another. I ducky, raft, raft-n-fish, and wade-fish. I do my utmost not to boat right thru a fly fisher's drift. Sometimes it isn't possible in constricted places. As to your belief that you should get as close as possible to the fly fisher, _don't do it!_ A huge amount of fly fishing is done close-in, especially nymphing. Keep your distance if possible and float thru as quietly as possible. Wading fly fishers who fish popular stretches of rivers should expect boats. Personally, I never fish rivers that have a lot of commercial traffic. It's difficult to be polite to the 97th touron who asks, "Are they biting?"


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

I am a fly fisherman who fishes both from the shore and floating and I also just float for fun occasionally. Boaters and wading fishermen of all types should just have some respect for others' personal space. As for my ideal when a boater passes, just give me a lot of space if possible. If you can, look at where the fisherman is casting and go the other way. Likewise, fisherman should realize that boats have to pass somewhere and that casting (or backcasts) too close to a boat would make some feel quite nervous.


----------



## mischief (May 5, 2009)

http://parks.state.co.us/SiteCollectionImages/parks/Parks/AHRA/Fly%20Fishing%20Etiquette.pdf


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

The only time you should ever be close to somebody fishing is if they are wading and you can go behind them. Just let them know you're going behind them so you don't ruin their water. If there isn't space behind them, Get as far away as possible and try not to make too much noise or splashes...

If I can pull this off with a drift boat about every weekend. You can do it with a kayak. Wade fisherman have the right of way over floaters because they aren't as mobile....


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Osprey said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of it has to do with newer folks to the sport. They are working so hard to try to catch fish they get all uptight and high-strung about it. The more experienced guys know they will catch fish and if the water gets disturbed in few minutes it will be fine or they can move a few feet and fish some other water for a little while. They also haven’t figured out all the multitude of places they can fish yet without all the river traffic. If you are fishing the lower Ark you have to expect a line of 7 kayaks going by in a narrow river, it’s just part of the deal and they should show up expecting that. It will be part of the deal that day. Everyone should maintain respect though.
> 
> I’m like Kevdog, kind of one foot in both worlds so I’m usually trying to talk and communicate with the anglers if I have to be close. (Kev, did you know this is SPlatteBoy, just have a different handle on this board but remember you from the FF boards….) Certainly neither group should act like they own the river but there are bad eggs on both sides. Both communities are great resources, friendly and generous, with their own kind, but for some reason don’t seem to get along with each other sometimes. It always baffles me when this subject comes up since their conservation and rights goals are so closely aligned, we just need to team up as river users!


Right on, Splatte!!...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm with CM... I avoid them as best I can, get to the other side of the river and communicate to my crew to move over as well. The closest contact I've ever had with fly fishermen was on Bailey and I just pulled up paddle and drifted by with the least amount of paddling I could get away with. No need to scare the fish as I'll be past in a moment.

I always did wonder what those fishermen during Bailey Fest must of thought as kayakers just kept coming and coming.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I sea kayaked for many years before taking up white water... and I got into white water kayaking from watching all of you guys floating down around me with huge grins on your faces as i was fly fishing. 

I have found that manners and distance is the best way as well... but do agree that there are the same percentages of @$$holes in all activities as there are in society. Some people are just selfcentered... Just don't be one of them.


----------



## dugan (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like a front range problem. If you are pissed off because people in boats are disturbing your fish on the most crowded river in town then you probably suck anyway. Try hiking your lazy ass in a few miles on one of the hundreds of tiny creeks that don't have thousands of boaters on them. 
Anyone that talks shit, for whatever reason, fully deserves a swift kick in the ass. If you don't want to get your ass kicked then don't talk trash. The problem is, in our society, it is illegal to punch someone in the nose but it's not illegal to be an asshole. I urge everyone to punch an asshole in the nose this week. (Myself included if you are from the front range and feel like taking a drive).


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Been fly fishing most of my life and see it from both sides. I skirt the opposite side of the river, I don't speak unless spoken to, I don't paddle any more than necessary, and if I'm with a group we go through as a small little group minimizing our exposure and their time not casting.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

I wade fish, float fish in a 1 man pontoon, and float fish in a 3 man 14 foot raft. In the raft, when we float past wade fishermen we don't fish or cast in their water and give them as much room as possible. Occasionally we can ask where the wade fishermen would like us to pass, behind would be "out of their water" but that move would be intrusive without communication. Occasionally, at low flows we apologize and just have to float through their water if there is no other choice. I'd really like kayaks and non-fishing rafters to pass as far away as possible and as quiet as possible given the water available when I'm wading or actively fishing in my raft. I do have a much greater appreciation of floaters' needs when I'm wading so I do both and while I don't like anyone floating through my fishing area in a narrow river, I understand that sometimes it is necessary.

More than $.02 worth?
Spade Hackle


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Just as being run over by rubber while in your kayak is part of kayaking sometimes, so are kayakers in a fishermans life.

Are we going to regulate this too......both sports are dynamic and ever changing like the river. 

I try to be curtious to the fisherman and avoid them but if it for some reason its unavoidable......so be it, I'm not losing any sleep over it.

If while kayaking on the Ark, rubber runs me over and its unavoidable, I'm not thrilled about it, but then again if I'm ok, they are ok........no foul no harm done its part of boating. I'm just happy to be on the river.

Sure beats a good day at work.

Both parties should try and be courtious and considerate of each other when possible, but at the end of the day.......its a SPORT, not chess.

Happy boating,
****


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I go with the as quiet and far away as possible. Try to make eye contact for a quick nod though, we should be content with our recreation and acknowledge that the source of entertainment extends beyond our own personal interests'.

If other people feel differently about their approach that is their thing though.


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

I usually respect fishermen (fisher people?), but had one run-in several years ago with a fly-fisherman that had a line in a must-make eddy on the Big Thompson. Respecting fishermen is a two way street. Don't fish areas that kayakers need to navigate thru if you want them to leave you alone.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I believe the peace we have made here today is a lasting one and can endure at least through Memorial Day weekend. Group hug?

Oh wait.....


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

I've watched and spoke my crummy one line jokes to probably 1000+ boaters as they pass by me in GM canyon and have had, maybe, 2 (probably only one) mild, very mild, dealios, just maybe the boat is kinda sorta in water I'm wade fishing but no big. Most often, I just reel in and wait for them to pass by and then continue to release the **1**-200 trout I get *almost* every time I go fishing.

Everybody pretty much knows the drill and just enjoys the cameraderie on the water...

Hey, Osprey/Splatteboy and KevDog, I was also over on FFman forum way back when it was good as rstrouts... howdy!


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're fishing from the boat, stop, reel in and leave the wader "his" water that he's fishing. If you have to float through his spot, acknowledge that you had no choice, wish him luck and move on. However, if he's using a split cane rod, dry fly fishing during the middle of the day when there is no sign whatsoever of a hatch, then he's probably a purist and your mere presence is already an affront to all things holy to him and nothing can be done anyway. Then ask him what "bait" he's using, they like that.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

colopaddler said:


> ....there are DICKS in all sports!!!!!!


I think that's the root of the problem. Just try not to be one of them

I typically try to give fishermen a wide berth, nod without saying anything and avoid making any unnecessary noise. 

That said, when they're fishing someplace crowded with boats, someone's going to piss them off, and when you're boating someplace crowded with fishermen, you can't hold your oars or paddle still while you pass by every fisherman.

-AH


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

watermonkey said:


> However, if he's using a split cane rod, dry fly fishing during the middle of the day when there is no sign whatsoever of a hatch, then he's probably a purist and your mere presence is already an affront to all things holy to him and nothing can be done anyway. Then ask him what "bait" he's using, they like that.


That was pretty funny.


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

AMEN!!! Ive been a fly fisherman much longer than I have ever been a boater. I cant speak for every fisherman but I know when I get a friendly "hello" from passersby, I enjoy it. If a fisherman (or anyone for that matter) turns up their nose because you gave them a friendly greeting, then forget them. If its quiet, solitude you seek then throwing a line out on the Ark in the middle of July isnt the best idea. 
Heres a tip that will make both sides happy: The Ark fishes the best @300 or below


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

watermonkey said:


> However, if he's using a split cane rod, dry fly fishing during the middle of the day when there is no sign whatsoever of a hatch, then he's probably a purist and your mere presence is already an affront to all things holy to him and nothing can be done anyway. Then ask him what "bait" he's using, they like that.


Oh man I missed that! HAHA. If you really want a fun reaction, go to the headwaters of the Taylor, right below the dam. Find someone who is slapping the water with their line and ask them if they've caught anything. 

The trout there are MASSIVE from all the Misis shrimp and very domesticated. Its not uncommon to have three trophy trout near your feet, not caring at all about your or your fly. 

But when it comes to fishing issues on the Taylor: I side with floaters


----------

